# hymer 534



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi can anyone give me some info and or advice
i have bought a hymer 534 6 months ago but i am having rear suspension problems it is an M reg rear lounge it has a small boot area but my problem is i can not put much in it before the back end dips and the steering gets a lot lighter much worse when on a hill i have also a top box fitted the only heavy thing in the box was a small 2 stroke genny.wrong place i know but there is no where else it could go. the company i bought it from have looked at it and said all that was wrong is that the air ride supension was not at the right pressure but on a very recent trip to france, when it rained you could feel the front wheels spinning not getting enought contact with the road this was again mainley on hills.
any advice please
thanks
scottie


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi scottie,

Before I started looking for suspension problems, I think I would want to check axle weights (at a weighbridge) to make sure they are not overloaded and there is a sensible weight distribution between the front and rear .

Raymond


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scottie

I have a 644, the airbags are always set at at least 40 psi, and when we are fully loaded its 60psi.

It tends to jack the back up ever so slightly, but i then let some air out on site if i need to level.

Do you know where the adjustment valve is for the air assistance ?

Dave


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi raymond
thanks for your reply i was told when i bought the van that it had been upgraded to 3.5 and the van plate confirmes this so i never thought i would need to go to a weighbridge i was informed that the suspension might need beefing up there words.i will wait and see.
scottie



hi dave again thanks for the reply
there is a vaulve on the side of the van for to blow it up well you know what i mean.it is set at 45 psi.but i was under the impression that air bags where their to assist the ride quality not as a means to transfer weight from rear to front but air bags is new to me i have worked with air suspension on coaches for years the older units were used as a ferry lift to eaise the rear end of the coach for going up ramps newer versions can dip and rise front and rear .
again i will need to wait and see .
thanks again
scottie


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scottie

Well my experience with the air bags, or air assistance is that it firms up the ride. I was away this weekend and forgot to put the pressure back up to 60psi, and as a result, I was more affected by lorries or buses passing me, and the roundabout experience was not fun on the way home.

Why not try a few more psi in the things. The bumf i got with mine said 75psi max, and i must admit that my previous van didn't need anything the pressure this one needs, but trial and error may be the best way.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi scottie
I don't get this problem as I have a 660S (Mercedes 410, twin rear wheels), however I think the easiest starting point is to unload the van and take it for a drive on an up/down twisty road and try a couple of hill starts if possible. If all is well then it is your loading that is at fault and I'm afraid no amount of suspension aids will help you here, may even make the rig more unstable. Not trying to teach but when the van is empty, try looking at your kit and working out heavy and light items then you can reload trying to put heavy stuff amidships (between the axles) and working fore and aft from the centre. May also be worth weighing your kit whilst it is out, it's amazing how quickly the weight builds up, you may be quite surprised. Lastly put light stuff overhead, take it for another spin and see if this cures your problem. Much better to have something stowed in a slightly inconvenient place than having an accident.....
Good luck and let us know how you get on.
Keith


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*update*

hi
just a quick update
the van has been back to where i bought it and the rear springs were weak they have been replaced will keep yous informed hopefully of the improvement
scottie


----------

